# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  *** تاپیک جامع تحصیل در خارج از کشور ***

## artim

سلام
بنا به درخواست دوستان این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردم
کسانی که اطلاعات درست و کافی دارن در اختیار بقیه قرار بدن

ابتدا بنا به درخواست ها درباره تحصیل رشته های پزشکی و دارو و دندان در خارج از کشور صحبت کنین
سوالات دوستان این بوده که بهترین و ارزانترین کشور برای تحصیل این رشته ها و هزینه و شهریه ها و شرایط مورد نیاز برای پذیرش و....

با تشکر از همگی

----------


## Qazale

لطفا درباره فیزیوتراپی هم صحبت کنیم :Yahoo (22): 

با تشکر  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mohammadturk68

ارزان ترین کشور افغانستان  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Ali.psy

*نحوه تحصیل پزشکی در انگلستان

نحوه تحصیل پزشکی در انگلستان در لینک بالا کامل توضیح داده شده..
البته انگلیس از کشورهای گرونه...و کشور ارزون تر پیشنهاد میشه..بزودی قرار میدم*

----------


## mohammad.sa

الان چین اومده جز تایید وزارت بهداشت که شهریه سالانه حدود ۲۲ ملیون واسه پزشکی و دندان البته الان ددلاین بیشترشون بسته شده...
اوکراین و روسیه هست با سالی کمتر از ۱۵ ملیون که باید ۹ ماه لرید کالج و امتحان پاتفک میگیره بعد اگه قبول شدین میرید وارد کورس پزشکی و دندان....
کشور های دیگه ارزون تر از این نیست....کلا بدون امتحان ورودی واسه دارو هند دندون و پزشکی چین الان خیلی بهتره....موفق باشید

----------


## artim

> *نحوه تحصیل پزشکی در انگلستان
> 
> نحوه تحصیل پزشکی در انگلستان در لینک بالا کامل توضیح داده شده..
> البته انگلیس از کشورهای گرونه...و کشور ارزون تر پیشنهاد میشه..بزودی قرار میدم*


بله انگلیس گرونه و سخت

----------


## Hadi...

سلام
به نظر من آلمان یکی از کشورهای قدرتمنداز نظر پزشکی هستش و از کشورهایی مثلاانگلیس ارزون تر درمیاد
در کل المان از همه نظر بهتره

----------


## Hadi...

سلام
به نظر من آلمان یکی از کشورهای قدرتمنداز نظر پزشکی هستش و از کشورهایی مثلاانگلیس ارزون تر درمیاد
در کل المان از همه نظر بهتره

----------


## artim

> سلام
> به نظر من آلمان یکی از کشورهای قدرتمنداز نظر پزشکی هستش و از کشورهایی مثلاانگلیس ارزون تر درمیاد
> در کل المان از همه نظر بهتره


المان مشکلش اینه هم دوره کالج داره
همم مدرک زبان المانی نیازه
اما سطحش خیلی خوبه

----------


## samsam

بنظرم هند قبرس چین     با هزینه کم خوبن 
   همین طور چک ولهستان   رومانیم بد نیست    
المان   تو کالج قبول شدنش هفت خوان رستمو باید رد کنی دوست من  با مدرک سی یک المانی ورتبه  ۳۰۰ کنکور رفت بازی پزشکی کالجش المان   دهنش سرویس   شد

----------


## maryam23

> بنظرم هند قبرس چین     با هزینه کم خوبن 
>    همین طور چک ولهستان   رومانیم بد نیست    
> المان   تو کالج قبول شدنش هفت خوان رستمو باید رد کنی دوست من  با مدرک سی یک المانی ورتبه  ۳۰۰ کنکور رفت بازی پزشکی کالجش المان   دهنش سرویس   شد


به زبان همون کشور؟ اگه به زبان اون کشور نباشه چه سودی برای اون کشور داره ؟ چون اینجوری فقط پزشک و دندان پزشک صادر میکنه

----------


## samsam

> به زبان همون کشور؟ اگه به زبان اون کشور نباشه چه سودی برای اون کشور داره ؟ چون اینجوری فقط پزشک و دندان پزشک صادر میکنه


قبرس که انگلیسیه هندم همینطور    لهستان چک هم هم انگلیسی هست هم چکی ولهستانی
 چینم  چینی وانگلیسی

----------


## samsam

جدیدا اکراینم داره  مد میشه     با روسیه اگه تحصیل تو اینجور کشورا مورد نظرتون هست بنظرم به زبون اصلی کشورها درس بخونین بهتره   چون  شنیدم روسیه اکراین  به زبان انگلیسی پزشکی  چیزی یاد نمیدن زیاد ولی به زبون خودشون چرا خوبه

----------


## masoud007

روسيه نرين كه واقعا هم سخته زبانش هم كلا افتضاحه
دختر خاله ى من بزور انتقال گرفت قبرس

----------


## artim

درباره چین و هند اطلاع دارین؟ هزینش هاش شهریه و زندگی؟

----------


## samsam

> درباره چین و هند اطلاع دارین؟ هزینش هاش شهریه و زندگی؟


   چین سالی با هزینه زندگی  ۴.۵ ملیون هند    بین ۶۰ تا ۸۰ ملیون

----------


## artim

> چین سالی با هزینه زندگی  ۴.۵ ملیون هند    بین ۶۰ تا ۸۰ ملیون


4.5 میلیون سالانه شهریه و هزینه زندگی باهم برای چین؟

----------


## samsam

> 4.5 میلیون سالانه شهریه و هزینه زندگی باهم برای چین؟


منظورم چهل پنجاه ملیون بود  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

هند یکی از دوستای من رفته داروسازی بخونه، می گه بیای اینجا می گی ایران اروپاست، افتضااااحه
یکی از دوستام هم مجارستان دندان پزشکی می خوند، سالی 13000 یورو شهریه ش بود، هزینه ی زندگی هم بالا بود، بعد 2 سال رفت زبان ایتالیایی یاد گرفت و تو ایتالیا کنکور دادو پزشکی قبول شد، الان ترمی 1000 یورو شهریه می ده ولی می گه بازم هزینه ی زندگی فوق العاده بالاست، راضیه انتقالی بدن بیاد تو ایران بین الملل بخونه ولی نمی دن

----------


## artim

> هند یکی از دوستای من رفته داروسازی بخونه، می گه بیای اینجا می گی ایران اروپاست، افتضااااحه
> یکی از دوستام هم مجارستان دندان پزشکی می خوند، سالی 13000 یورو شهریه ش بود، هزینه ی زندگی هم بالا بود، بعد 2 سال رفت زبان ایتالیایی یاد گرفت و تو ایتالیا کنکور دادو پزشکی قبول شد، الان ترمی 1000 یورو شهریه می ده ولی می گه بازم هزینه ی زندگی فوق العاده بالاست، راضیه انتقالی بدن بیاد تو ایران بین الملل بخونه ولی نمی دن


چرا انتقال نمیدن؟
دانشگاش مجوز وزرات علوم و بهداشت داره یا نه؟

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> چرا انتقال نمیدن؟
> دانشگاش مجوز وزرات علوم و بهداشت داره یا نه؟


دانشگاه های ایتالیا که از نظر وزارت بهداشت معتبرن همه شون فک کنم، چون آزمون ورودی دارن، آسونم نیست آزمونشون، حالا به چه علت انتقالی نمی دن نپرسیدم و نمی دونم، شاید پارتی می خواد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hadi...


سلام
به نظر من آلمان یکی از کشورهای قدرتمنداز نظر پزشکی هستش و از کشورهایی مثلاانگلیس ارزون تر درمیاد
در کل المان از همه نظر بهتره


بله المان عالیه...اما به این راحتیم نیست واردش بشی..حتی کسایی بودن بعد پذیرش هم که بشدت سخته (حالا زبان المانیش هیچ)...انصراف دادن..خیلی تحت فشار بودن..*

----------


## artim

> *
> 
> بله المان عالیه...اما به این راحتیم نیست واردش بشی..حتی کسایی بودن بعد پذیرش هم که بشدت سخته (حالا زبان المانیش هیچ)...انصراف دادن..خیلی تحت فشار بودن..*


هزینه تحصیل و زندگی در هند و چین رو اطلاع داری؟
ممنون

----------


## amirhossein78

کسایی که پردیس بین المللن اگه بخوان تخصص برن خارج کارشون راحته؟؟

----------


## amirhossein78

up

----------


## samsam

> کسایی که پردیس بین المللن اگه بخوان تخصص برن خارج کارشون راحته؟؟


خارج یعنی کجا   تایلندم خارجه   امریکا هم خارجه   اگه منظورت امریکاست          ی نهایت گرون وسخته برای تخصص یکی بره امریکا تخصص بگیره بورسم نمیدن :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## highdreams

دوستان کسی از شرایط دانشگاه کازان روسیه اطلاعاتی داره؟

----------

